# Sedona



## RuralEngineer (Mar 28, 2015)

staying at the ridge.  the unit is updated and clean.  check-in was quick and no sales pitch.  checked out Bell Rock 2BR - pleasantly surprised and a 3BR at the summit.  Decor at the summit was top notch.  

Stephen


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 28, 2015)

We stayed at the Summit a few weeks ago.  I think our unit was a called a sunset suite.  Maybe these are newer units.  Anyway, it was probably the nicest layout and decor I've seen in a long time.  The unit has two master suites each with a king bed and large bathroom.  The decor really suited Sedona.

Deb


----------



## SeattleAl (Mar 29, 2015)

I was selected for a VIP Check-In when I went there. That is code for "we'll keep your check-in stuff hostage until we can get you to agree to attend an owner's update." The VIP Check-In is in a different building from the regular check-in lobby, so there is no escape.


----------



## tjnevers (May 5, 2015)

We just got back from Sedona Golf Resort where we own a deeded week (resale deal) & are not members of DRI. We also got the VIP checkin & politely refused the "owners update". We bought this week to use & it's a short drive from where we live in Tucson. I have never seen any benefit in joining the "Club" since we only want to use this week. In an earlier sales presentation, the salesman said as non-Club owners, our ability to reserve our week in the future would be compromised. When I called the Resort late to ask about this I was told it was not true. We have not had trouble reserving our week as non-Club owners so far.


----------



## Poopdeck90210 (May 31, 2015)

*Exhanged Into Sedona*

My wife and I exchanged into one of the Sedona DRI propertIes using our RVC points.  Was nice but seemed a bit like a high end, assisted care living center.  Went to a preso to get a free jeep tour.  I actually learned something about why all exchanges are not created equal at the main preso.  Was able to exit quickly and get our free tour by just looking at our salesman and his boss squarely on the eyes and saying, "We are not interested. <full stop>" The sales manager immediatly pruned out and then gave us our voucher for our free tour. 

-A


----------

